# Slingshot Paintball



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

A friend of mine and i wanted to play slingshot paintball. So i ordered some paintballs. First we did some shooting test against some old orange..things.

Paintballs are fun and it's nearly impossible to smash one in the pouch. Here some pictures. A video will follow

A forkhit is nasty. Haha normaly you shouldn't hit your fork but my friend...








Here's a picture of the target's








We used normal pouches and it works great!








I used my natural, too.








Thanks for watching, Friedrich


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sometimes I shoot paintballs too !!!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Just wonder what difference you felt from shooting steel ball?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually there is not a huge different. Paintballs are more lightweight. They weight less than 10mm stell. BUT they are very fast.

Another thing is that they are pretty big. For me. I thing cal.68 is pretty big for a target shooter who normaly shoots 10-12mm.

But they are fun!

Friedrich


----------

